
Censored Amazon Review of Sandisk Ultra 32GB Micro SDHC Card - edward
http://joeyh.name/blog/entry/censored_Amazon_review_of_Sandisk_Ultra_32GB_Micro_SDHC_Card/
======
snaky
Funny fact - Sandisk products sold on Chinese market have additional 18-digit
code protected by scratchpad, and you can verify authenticity of the card on
[http://verify.sandisk.cn](http://verify.sandisk.cn). You don't need to unpack
the card to scratch the pad and get the code for verification.

~~~
NullPrefix
How does that work? The code is valid only once or counterfeiters can just
copy it on the new packaging?

Or is it based on "Trust in the scratchpad technology" ?

~~~
mcbridematt
I'm not sure how the SanDisk one works, but other verification checkers in
China have 'this code has been viewed X times' on the result page.

So if the counterfeit product has copied a real code, you might see 'this code
has been viewed 33000 times' instead of 0.

~~~
snaky
Sandisk one works this way exactly. When you check the same code second time,
you get the message
'您输入的防伪码正确，但是已被查询过，您可以拨打400-670-6711进行人工查询,我们可以提供首次查询时间以及查询方式' (translation -
'The security code you entered is correct, but it has been queried. You can
call Sandisk customer care for manual query. We can provide the first query
time and query method.') with 'attention!' sign.

------
StudentStuff
Amazon doesn't care about counterfeit merchandise, for MicroSDs I only buy
them used anymore, usually off eBay (which also doesn't care about fake
MicroSD cards :c). They get the benefit of survivorship bias, are cheaper and
I have yet to get a fake MicroSD this way.

~~~
ss2003
Sounds like a good way to get rid of all the conterfeit ones I got stuck with.

~~~
NullPrefix
Sounds like a good way to get some decents reviews for your seller account.

------
rstuart4133
If you don't trust the source this is a good way to check:

    
    
        openssl enc -aes-128-cbc -k lasldj -nosalt </dev/zero >/dev/sdX
        openssl enc -aes-128-cbc -k lasldj -nosalt | cmp - /dev/sdX
    

Edit: now that I think about it, Joey's thinking this is something "Amazon
clearly wants to cover up" might be misdirected. I'm sure Amazon values their
customer as much as any other company in a highly competitive marketplace.
They sure don't want you giving up on them for the corner computer store. A
better explanation is "there is nothing more stupid as a bureaucracy", and in
this case providing a sellers complaints system inappropriate reviews sounds
like the perfect lair for a bureaucracy whose KPI is "seller complains
resolved".

------
QuinnyPig
My gut read on that is that the "Google Amazon counterfiet[sic]" is what
triggered the rejection. Sending people to Google feels like an end-run around
the "no linking' rule.

